

Happy 18th Birthday, Ruby - petercooper
http://www.rubyinside.com/happy-18th-birthday-ruby-4416.html

======
prog
Python recently had its 20th Birthday. The first public release was on
February 20, 1991, Python 0.9.0 (released to alt.sources).

<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.devel/121359>

------
jim_h
It's around the same age as Java.

According to wiki, both appeared in 1995.

~~~
udp
(2011 - 1995) != 18

EDIT: Or is that the point you were making?

~~~
Stormbringer
From the article:

"The name "Ruby" was decided on during an online chat session between
Matsumoto and Keiju Ishitsuka on February 24, 1993, _before any code had been
written for the language._ " (emphasis added)

Ruby went public in 95

From Wikipedia: "The first public release of Ruby 0.95 was announced on
Japanese domestic newsgroups on December 21, 1995. Subsequently three more
versions of Ruby were released in two days."

So the original parent's post is much more accurate than your 'correction'.

------
kiba
It's almost as old as me!

But linux is as old as me!

